# opinions needed



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

whats the best e-tape?where can we buy one?thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Johnny Stewart makes an alright tape. Not the best for sound as far as numbers, but for individual squaks it's pretty good.

A lot of the best one's I have are kind of "no name" tapes. I bought them at the sporting goods stores a few years ago and I use them to fill the background noise..I think it's called "feeding flock".


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

where would a guy buy one of these at?
thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doing some googling I found the JS tape at:

http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/calls ... asp?PAGE=4

I'm seeing some guys looking into these tapes at http://snowgoosegear.com/ but I'm not sure what to think of them. They are tapes of Tim and Hunter Grounds...but I would prefer the real sounds myself over taped goose calls....

My .02


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go with the JS tapes they work great!


----------

